# Racing Pigeons Qualities?



## jtronics (May 6, 2012)

Hey guys.. just wanna know if its true?

Is racing pigeon defends on size of the nose? 

In our place the bigger the nose the better.. and they call them racing pigeons..

Do you hav experience that the small nose pigeons is better than the big nose in terms of flying speed?
Is there any small nose pigeons who wins in a race?


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

I have big noses and small noses that wins races, the basket tell you who are the good birds, I do witch for the birds that have one special perch and keep that perch as long as they are in that loft thats the ones that wins more races for me. most of the times they are hens. this is young birds because I cant compete with old bird that are on widowhood, because of the way I work.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

jtronics said:


> Hey guys.. just wanna know if its true?
> 
> Is racing pigeon defends on size of the nose?
> 
> ...


In my experience the size of the birds waddle or nose depends on its bloodlines. the waddle in and of itself does not make or break a racing pigeon. 

you have to look at the wing, back and some think the eyes (myself I say they need two to be competative). 

But if your bird does not have the instincts, the homing ability and most especially the heart to come home day in and day out. it wont matter one bit how big its waddle is, how strong its back is, the shape of the wings or the look in its eyes (added the last for the eye sign guys).

you see the shape of a waddle, back, wing or eye color (eye sign) is simply our individual preferances in our birds. 

As you will find winning bloodlines have all shapes of waddles, backs, structural shapes, wings and eye color. Look for what you like in a bird and build upon that.


----------



## jtronics (May 6, 2012)

thanks for the advice guys.. its a big help for newbie like us.. more power


----------

